# cannot find audio driver for XP



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

I am triple booting ubuntu, vista, and recently, XP.
However, i cannot play any sort of music files in XP, i think this is because i don't have any drivers for my audio device, which is a conexant [email protected] definition audio controller.
I have tried downloading the drivers from the hp website (i am using a hp pavilion dv9200 CTO Notebook; this page http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3204947&lang=en
Specifically the audio ones amongst others, this specific audio one installed fine but it didn't let me play music, so i tried installing some other high definition conexant drivers i found, however all the most likely matches say device MEDIA not found.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,

Uninstall any and all audio drivers you have install either in Add/Remove Programs and device manager under XP
Be sure you have done a full Microsoft update for XP.
Set a restore point before installing the drivers in case the drivers cause an issue.
What errors do you have in the device manager?

You need to install the UAA driver first:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3204947&os=228&lang=en

and then try this Audio driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-49193-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en

You may also need the modem driver, try this one:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-42844-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Diasys,
The one you chosed is for Vista. Falc is in need of an XP Driver.
Thanks


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

I haven't got a completely updated version of XP yet, but i will do that now. I originally intended to not surf the internet with XP, and save it just for gaming, but i will download all the updates now.

The first driver i don't think installs correctly, it extracts the files, but then it says starting the wizard to take me through the installation, however it stops there, and nothing else happens, before i assumed that it had finished, but now i think that actually it didn't complete.

For the other two drivers it says MODEM not found, and MEDIA not found.

In device manager, under network adapters, it says:
other devices.
Base System Device
Base system device
base system device
unknown device

And then under system devices
PCI Device

All of the above options are yellow question marks with smaller exclamation marks next to them


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you give me a screen shot of the device manager with all the + open.
Is the driver you are referring to the UAA Driver?
You also need to do the MS Update before installing the drivers.
This link will give you some of the missing drivers:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3204947
Bill


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

Yep the driver i was referring to was the UAA driver
Is there another way to take a screenshot other than through the keyboard button? i have an laptop from America but use a English style keyboard layout, so the print screen button on the keyboard dosen't correlate with the actual function.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try this link:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html

If you go into the device manager you may see the UAA driver in system devices.
Bill


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

Here are the screenshots


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Falc,
I lost you in the mix, SORRY.
Thanks for the Screen Shot. I do SEE errors.
Can you give me the error code for the PCI Device under System Devices?
Seeing you are Triple Booting can you run Everest (under my signature) and POST the results. It will be a long report.
I need to see how you have the HD's and OS's installed


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

OK sure
The error report for PCI device is 
location PCI bus 0, device 27, function 0

The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.

The VERY long report is coming up


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

The report is 5518 pages long, do you want it all?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

No, 
I new it would be long, but the report is giving the triple OS's.
Go into the device manager, Just right click on the errors>Properties>Details.
Post what is in device instance ID for each device. I will see what I can do with the info.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

With the PCI error the device instance id is PCI/VEN_8086&DEV_27D8%SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_02/3&B1BFB68&0&D8

The other Basy system device question marks are:
PCI\VEN_1180&DV_0592&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_OA\4&6B16D5B&0&2BF0

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_01\4&6B16D58&0&2AF0

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SYBSYS_30BB103C&REV_05\4&6B16D5B&0&2CF0

ACPI/HPQ0006/4&38462492&0

So you just want the OS system information from the report?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
The missing PCI driver is the UAA Driver, It did not install correctly.
Did you install the chipset driver for you unit? If not this could be why the UAA driver did not install.
Look at the everest report and tell me what your chipset is.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

Here it is: 
Chipset Properties:

Motherboard Chipset Mobile Intel Calistoga-PM i945PM

Memory Timings 5-5-5-15 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Falc,

Chipset driver here:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng
If you are online, make sure you have done a full MS Update before proceeding to the next list of drivers.
UAA Driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3204947&os=228&lang=en
Audio:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-49193-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en
Modem:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-42844-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en
Card reader;
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-42847-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
Web Cam:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-47244-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en
This is a Vista driver, but it should work. You will have to manually install the driver
Quick Launch Buttons:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=us&lang=en&os=2093&product=3204947&dlc=en

I have also attached install instructions for the UAA, AUDIO and MODEM
The SP***** maybe different, but the procdures are the same. Just make sure you know what folder is what.
If upon successfull install you may wish to burn the drivers to CD for the future.
Let me know if you run into problems.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

I installed the chipset driver, it told me i already had a newer version of the driver but i installed it anyway. 

However, the UAA driver still dosen't complete the installation fully, it just terminates suddenly when starting up the wizard.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Falc,
Try this driver:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...river-and-Audio-driver-KB-Download-42036.html
Bill


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry its taking so long, i am having trouble downloading the driver, the download keeps resetting or something and i keep having to start again


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Falc,
Thanks for the response, Let me know if the UAA driver is installed. I am unsure, but you are attempting a triple booting, using various OS so we may end up with a driver conflict!
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi
I downloaded the file, opened the 'us' folder, installed the only .exe that would install out of the 3. However audio files still won't play. Anything else i can try?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Falc,
Did the UAA driver install correctly. You should see it under System Device as Microsoft UAA on HD bus (or something similar). It is the one you had the error on under System Devices in you earlier screen shot. This must be installed first for the sound to work. Please verify it is installed.
If it did not install I want you uninstall the previous driver and install this driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=3180330&dlc=en
Reboot

Then install this driver manually (Audio):
http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4

Extract Files to a folder. Run the installer. If it errors upon installation use device Manager.
From Device Manager, right click "Audio Device on HD".
Choose Update driver.
Check no to connect.
Install from a list or specific location.
Don't search I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "Show Compatible Hardware" and click on "Have Disk".
Next...browse to the unzipped folder and choose the "WiSVHe5.inf".
Ignore XP when it complains.
Reboot.

And then the modem driver here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=3180330&dlc=en

Extract Files to a folder. Manually install the modem driver through the device manager (Similar to the AUDIO Driver).

Let me know how you make out.
Please post another screen shot after you install the above drivers.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

After installing the previous driver i still have the same error messages in the device manager i had before. I looked in add/remove programs, and it only displayed an intel driver. As i have to remove the previous driver before i install the above driver, how can i remove the previous driver first?
Thanks for your continuing support


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Falc,
Witch driver are you referring to the UAA driver, Audio?
Can I get a screen shot of the device manager?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

This driver
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=3180330&dlc=en
Read the data, extracted itself, then the wizard started loading up, then it exited itself, without sucessfully installing. My device manager looks exactly the same as the last screen shots, the same errors.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Falc,
When you installed the MS Updates, did you install up to SP2 and have Direct X9?
Is XP SP3 installed? I need to know this as it may cause issues.
Have you tried to install the driver (UAA) manually?
Bill


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

I have SP2 installed, haven't installed SP3 yet.
I am not sure if i have direct X9 installed, i am trying to check now

I didn't have enough space on the XP partition to install all the Automatic updates before, so i took an extra 500mb off the Vista parition, used acronis disk director to add the unallocated space to XP. But now XP fails to load, it just hangs on the blue loading screen. I am going to try leaving it for half an hour tonight to see if it just needs more time, otherwise i may have to reinstall XP, which is a shame because it is difficult to get Grub set up to play nice with Vista, XP and Ubuntu. I just have to solve this problem then i can get back to solving the no sound in XP issue


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi
I have fixed that loading problem.
And i have got this driver to install correctly
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=uk&dlc=en&product=3204947&os=228&lang=en
The problem was that i was extracting it to c:, when i should have been extracting it to h:
So the UAA driver is now installed correctly i believe

However this driver
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-49193-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en
still fails to install, saying it did not find the correct media


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

I have installed .NET framework 3.0, i am in the process of downloading and installing direct x9.
Microsoft update still lists .NET framework 1.1 as a recommended download, should i get this one on top of v3.0?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Falc,
Sorry, this is strange. For some reason I do not get your responses. Do not know why:4-dontkno

I am glad you got the UAA driver installed.
DO NOT install SP3
Net. Frame is OK

Try this driver. MANUALLY install (Audio):
http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4

Extract Files to a folder. Run the installer. If it errors upon installation use device Manager.
From Device Manager, right click "Audio Device on HD".
Choose Update driver.
Check no to connect.
Install from a list or specific location.
Don't search I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "Show Compatible Hardware" and click on "Have Disk".
Next...browse to the unzipped folder and choose the "WiSVHe5.inf".
Ignore XP when it complains.
Reboot.

And then the modem driver here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/s...3180330&dlc=en

Extract Files to a folder. Manually install the modem driver through the device manager (Similar to the AUDIO Driver).


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

I can't seem to find the audio device in HD, here is a screen shot of my device manager


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

The problem seems to have quite literally solved itself, i was playing around with the device manager, and clicked PCI deivce reinstall driver, after i did that windows update asked me if it could check for new hardware, i said yes and it downloaded the necessary drivers for me! It did this twice, once for conexant audio, and once for a modem, like you said, and then everything worked fine!
Thanks very much for your help 

Are the unknown base system devices shown in the above screen shot important?


----------



## tomson57 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I hate to be nuisence its just i dont know what audio driver i need since ive re-installed windows XP its all a bit messy 

anyone know what driver i would need my motherboard is a (Hewlett-Packard HP Compaq dc7100 SSF (pl167es) )

any help would be much appreciated!

thx folks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Falc,
If the sound is now working, All you have left is the MEDIA Reader. Here is a link:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&softwareitem=ob-42847-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USE
The triple boot might have caused the issue, but Microsoft always directs to the C:\ drive and I should have made you a where of this. MY MISTAKE, SORRY. I have not been atop of this (Cancer) NO excuse!.
Let me know of any errors in the device manager.
THANKS,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI Tomson57,
Did you downgrade from Vista? You Info is not the same
If so you need to start a new thread.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pican (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you try RadarSync ???

I hope you can find what you looking for in there :wink:

Cheers
:wave:


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

That other driver has cleared most of them up, i just have one more unknown device


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Falc,
Right click on the error>Properties>details.
Post what is under device instance ID
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## tomson57 (Jun 23, 2008)

Brilliant Bill thx for pointing us in the righ direction ^^


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

The device instance ID is ACPI/HPQ0006/4&38462492&0

Also, the graphics driver windows update gave me is around 52mb, whereas the newest version of the graphics driver for vista is 133mb, is there a newer version avaliable for XP avaliable somewhere? I have a Nvidia Geforce Go 7600


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Falc,
The unknow device is the webcam driver. I am unsure of your exact model, but HP does have a link for your model here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3204947&lang=en
If that fails to install try the Vista driver for the webcam (It has worked in some models)
What issues are you having with the graphics?
What driver is installed for the graphis (Version)
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

That webcam driver worked fine,

RadarSync, the program that was posted earlier, had told me that there was a newer version of the graphics driver then the one i was using, but i don't think there is since windows update says there isen't.

Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Falc
What version did you use for the graphics card?
Have you tried this one:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-16315.shtml.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

sorry for the delay

I get the message that the software i am installing for this hardware has not been tested to verify its compatability with XP, and further warnings, should i go ahead?

The current driver i am using is 
Version: 8.6.3.8
27/09/2006


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Do a restore point first, if there is a problem you can then revert back to the original driver. I have not tested this driver, but in technology everything changes very quickly.
If you do not have an issue with the graphics for now (regardless of what Radarsync states) I would leave it alone. You may have to install the new driver manually to get you up to date, but set a restore point first!!!!.
Please let me know how you make out!
Bill


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

I installed the driver, but i have run into problems, so i will just stick with the old driver

However i have another yellow triangle in my device drivers
on Intel(R) 82801GBM (ICH7-M/U) LPC Interface Controller - 27B9
I thought it wasen't there before, but after downloading a driver recommended by radar synch (a program which is now uninstalled) i get the yellow triangle error.
ACPI/HPQ0006/4&38462492&0


----------



## Falc (Mar 22, 2008)

I remembered i had a restore point before i installed the other driver, so all is fine now.
Thanks very much for your help Bill, you've been great ray:


----------

